# my beagle is peeing on our beds!



## beagleboggle (Apr 18, 2007)

I have a 1 year old male fixed beagle. He has had some basic training, he is also crate trained. about 2 months ago he started peeing on my bed and my sons' beds. I have no idea why he is doing this. I try to keep the doors shut but I have 3 young children that are always leaving them open. I have only actually caught him in the act once and I scolded him and sent him outside. If anyone has any advice on how to handle this I would really appreciate it! I'm at my whits end! I should note that when he does this it's not like a dribble it's full on soak through. he also does not pee on the floors just on beds. thanks in advanced!


----------



## squirt1968 (Feb 19, 2007)

I would keep him contained in the kitchen or utility room or in the crate. so his activity can be monitored. peeing on the beds can not be tolerated in my world.


----------



## beagleboggle (Apr 18, 2007)

I don't have a utility room and the way my house is laid out I can't contain him in the kitchen. He is confined to his crate when we leave and at bedtime. I can't imagine confining him to his crate 24 hours a day...if there is any other advice out there? I do appreciate your response squirt! just looking for other options....


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

Is there a way to keep him OUT of the bedroom--shut the bedroom doors or get gates--I got mine at Toys R Us (it was cheaper than the pet store believe it or not)


----------



## beagleboggle (Apr 18, 2007)

I try keeping the doors shut but l have 3 young children and they're working against me I tell ya! for some reason I never even thought of putting a gate up! I will definately try that! thanks!


----------



## FranMan (Jan 1, 2007)

beagleboggle said:


> I try keeping the doors shut but l have 3 young children and they're working against me I tell ya!



You didn't think people were going to read what you said did you?  


You need to get something to remove the pee smell. That is only making it worse as he smells that is his peeing area. Next do you allow the dog on your bed? If so stop it. I wouldn't even allow him in the bedrooms at all if you are there or not. If you have a crate leave him in it unless you have time to watch him. It almost sounds like your dog things he is the boss. Do you have anymore problems?


http://www.leerburg.com/podcasts/groundworkpart1.mp3


----------



## beagleboggle (Apr 18, 2007)

Yes franman he definately thinks he is the boss...he is a very confident little beagle. he was fixed but he still tries to hump everyone and everything! we also have an older female dog but she is bigger and has no problem putting him in his place! I will try some deoderizers and get a gate so I don't have to worry about the kids leaving the doors open and he won't have to sit in his crate all day..and yes we USED TO let him on the bed but that stopped when he started peeing on them! It's funny but this whole thing started I think when we got our new couch and we wouldn't let him get on the couch with us anymore...HMMMMMM...I think he might be a little PO'D at us! (pun intended of course!) thanks for your comments!


----------



## shyjack (Apr 19, 2007)

Sounds like you have one dominant dog and one that is attempting to be..The gates may be helpful but I think they will become more of an Inconvienence than a aid. We had gates in our house for quite sometime and decided we needed to train the dogs and not let the dogs train us. This is our house not theirs and they need to know there boundries. I would definately watch the dog the entire time he is out of the crate and if he even attempted the go to the bedroom I would correct the behavior on the spot. It will take some time but I think with some honest effort you can do this!!!
And Yes, I believe he is PO'D at you!!!!


----------



## beagleboggle (Apr 18, 2007)

thanks shyjack I will try putting the gate up and taking it down throughout the day when I can actually constantly watch him and see how that works..


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

beagleboggle said:


> Yes franman he definately thinks he is the boss...he is a very confident little beagle. he was fixed but he still tries to hump everyone and everything! we also have an older female dog but she is bigger and has no problem putting him in his place! I will try some deoderizers and get a gate so I don't have to worry about the kids leaving the doors open and he won't have to sit in his crate all day..and yes we USED TO let him on the bed but that stopped when he started peeing on them! It's funny but this whole thing started I think when we got our new couch and we wouldn't let him get on the couch with us anymore...HMMMMMM...I think he might be a little PO'D at us! (pun intended of course!) thanks for your comments!



It sounds to me like he's overstimulated and probably underexercised. This humping has nothing to do with sex, and is all about excitement. Both males and females, fixed or not, will display the humping behavior when excited and/or overstimulated. Although it may seem your dog is getting enough exercise through normal play with the children and/or outside in the yard, your young dog needs physical release of all that pent-up energy. 

Establish a daily routine, and implement NILIF (see sticky above). Provide him with 5-min. training sessions throughout the day, or, as I call it, doggie calesthenics! Down! Up! Sit! Come! Down! and follow up with positive reinforcement (GOOD dog! Give him a treat). Do 30-min. down/stays on his mat daily, while you watch TV, read, pay some bills, or just catch your breath! At first, you'll have to keep an eagle eye on him to prevent him from breaking the down position before the time is up, but after awhile, he'll have the routine down. Be sure to reward him for his good behavior - with a GOOD dog! Or a treat, or brief play session with a favorite toy. 

Sinces he's peeing inappropriately, he needs to go back to potty training 101. Supervision, supervision, supervision. Contain him in the kitchen when you cannot directly supervise him by leashing him, and perhaps slip the loop end of the leash under a table leg or some other heavy furniture to keep him there, until you can get some baby gates. Remove all scent of previous accidents by using a product made for this purpose, or he'll still be able to smell it even though you cannot, so he'll pee there again. 

Good luck to you!


----------



## FranMan (Jan 1, 2007)

Dogs aren't people. Leaving them in a crate isn't bad. Once the dog understands it is their space they don't mind it at all. My beagle loves being in her crate. At times I'll have her out and she'll go back to her crate hop in her bed. She'd rather be in her safe zone then out and about. Once your dog understands the crate is his place he won't have a problem being in it. Of course a bored dog will tear up stuff if it is in or isn't in the crate.


----------



## beagleboggle (Apr 18, 2007)

thanks poodleholic....just on more question...we did the petsmart puppy classes and learned most of the tricks like sit, down, leave it, and come(still need lots more practice on this one!)we missed a couple of classes and never really got to stay...any suggestions?


----------



## beagleboggle (Apr 18, 2007)

he really doesn't hate his crate when it's HIS idea to get in there...sometimes he'll stay in there until 11:00 in the morning. and when I tell him it's time to got to bed he'll usually get right up and get in there. I guess it wouldn't hurt him to be in there more. I guess I'm just going to have to start from square one! thanks everyone for your help!


----------



## FranMan (Jan 1, 2007)

poodleholic said:


> This humping has nothing to do with sex, and is all about excitement. Both males and females, fixed or not, will display the humping behavior when excited and/or overstimulated. Although it may seem your dog is getting enough exercise through normal play with the children and/or outside in the yard, your young dog needs physical release of all that pent-up energy.


It is a dominance thing also.


here is my female beagle. Both dogs have plenty of time to run around and play, which they do most of the day unless they are sleeping....
http://boostedmopar.com/temp/damn_dog.wmv


----------



## beagleboggle (Apr 18, 2007)

that's funny franman! My female lab mix has done that to my sisters lab before..my beagle and my lab mix are always wrestling and chasing eachother around the yard but I guess it would be good if I went out and threw the ball for him more often..I just read the NILIF sticky and that sounds like some really good advice..I think part of the problem is that both of my dogs are very dominant. I think my beagle knows that the lab is the alpha but he just doesn't want to accept it. I think we just need to change the whole dinamic of my family (or should I say Pack?)


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

> thanks poodleholic....just on more question...we did the petsmart puppy classes and learned most of the tricks like sit, down, leave it, and come(still need lots more practice on this one!)we missed a couple of classes and never really got to stay...any suggestions?


Practice, practice, practice! Several 5-minute sessions throughout the day. Repetition is important, and be sure to train in different rooms (if you always train in the kitchen, your dog will *get* what sit/stay means in the kitchen, but may not do it in the living room, or outside. Dogs don't generalize). Incorporate training through play (like fetch/retrieval, and search and find). Remember that training should be fun for both you and your dog!


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

Good reply Franman and it's nice to see a fellow Leerburg member.

That Leerburg podcast is excellent and useful for any dog of any breed.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

I just want to add that training needs to begin AND end on a high note. I always start and end training with something simple that I know he will get, even if it is a simple "sit" if he is having a bad day. Also, most importantly, training a dog can be frustrating to us because dogs don't "get" things right away. When teaching my Lab to lay down, I worked with him for about 3 weeks with no progress. Suddenly, one day to just "got" what I wanted him to do and now has no trouble with it at all. With him, it is all very sudden that he understands something even if I had worked with him for weeks on that certain command.

As for the peeing on the beds, I would get baby gates and go through potty training again. I use gates in my house with no real problems. In my house, our dogs don't have free reign. They are allowed in the kitchen and that is it when they are inside. They don't sleep with us or anything, which I don't think that they really want too. They never beg to be in the living room or bedroom with us. They seem content where they are. My Lab does sleep in the mud room though.


----------



## beagleboggle (Apr 18, 2007)

thanks for all of your advice everyone! we got a gate yesterday and I have talked to the whole family and they are going to get in on the training part too! I have been trying out the NILIF and it seems to be going pretty well.I will let everyone know how it is going in about a week..thanks again!


----------



## FranMan (Jan 1, 2007)

skelaki said:


> Good reply Franman and it's nice to see a fellow Leerburg member.
> 
> That Leerburg podcast is excellent and useful for any dog of any breed.


We are pretty rare on this forum! I think Ed is the man. There is tons of great info on his site for free. I bought his OB video also and it is pretty good.


----------



## Beagliesmum (Apr 25, 2007)

I have a beagle as well, and I have had the peeing on the bed problem. It actually started when I was working quite a lot of hours, I would come home and if I didn't say hi to him right away, he would run over to my bed look at me and pee. It made me so mad! He too will get into stages when he feels as though he is neglected (and he definitly is not) he will get into the cat box ect. The only way I found to stop him from doing either of those is by giving him some more attention. I took him for some more walks, and I worked on being home a little more. I found that with just a couple of changes with how we do things in our house he was a much happier little beagle and he listened better and he stopped peeing on the bed.

Hopefully this is a little bit of help. I struggle with Beaglie because he is like a child and he acts up when he thinks his needs are not being met.


----------



## beagleboggle (Apr 18, 2007)

well at least I know I'm not alone in this! I think that is murphy's(my beagle) 
whole problem is that he is not getting his way anymore. stubborn little things! we have made sure we give him lots of attention and we have been doing the NILIF thing and he is actually listening alot better. I think it's helping with our older female lab mix. thanks for the post!


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

Have you thought about keeping him in a crate when you cannot keep a close eye on him? The smell of the bed where his family sleeps can be overwhelming that is where your smell is the strongest. Do you let him sleep with you? If so that should be a big no no right now and how long ago was he fixed? Also like the other person mentioned it sounds like dominence to me also. Good luck with your Beagle! Jen D


----------



## adogslife (Jan 27, 2019)

I read after the fact that the sure method to remove the smell of ammonia from the pee is to use vinegar I cannot remember how much water to dilute with the vinegar and how much water, but it's on line. Also test to make sure vinegar won't harm your floor. Good luck


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

Thirteen years old thread.


----------

